# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Ilire dhe Epiriote.

## dias10

Ndoshta jane te rralle individet, te cilet nuk i ka tunduar kureshtja per te njojtur historine e paraardhesve tane antike, per te njohur origjinen tone, mundesisht qe ne agimet e periudhes historike.

Ato qe tashme jane familjare, jane emrat e Ilireve dhe Epirioteve.

*1. ILIRET*
Padyshim qe jane ata qe jane perfolur me shume, si paraardhesit tane me te hershem, te periudhes historike (te njohur).
Prej nga e kemi informacionin per iliret?
Informacionin per ta e kemi prej disa teksteve historike, te shkruajtura ne shek 9-10-11 pas Krishtit, prej disa murgjerish bizantine, qe thuhet se kane kopjuar _me besnikeri_ (??????) disa tekste antike  te disa autoreve qe thuhet qe i perkisnin nje kulture helenike(???) per te cilen nga ana e saj nuk degjuam gje qe nga shek. 2-3 pas Krishtit deri ne shek 17-18.

Cfare thuhet ne keto tekste per Iliret misterioze?
Atje thuhet se ata ishin nje popull i shperndare ne shume fise, ishin luftetare te sprovuar, 1 apo 2 fise permendet dhe si pirate(liburnet). Territoret e tyre fillonin diku prane Danubit dhe mbaronin aty ku fillonin Epiriotet(do flasim me poshte).
E verteta eshte se permendja e tyre ne keta tekste eshte jo  shume here, jo me shume  se nja dy duzina. Dhe kur permenden fjala eshte per luftera ku ata kane qene prezente dhe pothuajse asnjegje per qyteterimin e tyre, fuqine politike, menyren e organizimit social e shteteror dhe gjuhen e tyre. Asgje pothuaj asgje. Valle rastesi? 

Cilat jane interpretimet e filologjise moderne per ta?
""Pa dashje"" ata interpretohen te gjithe si pirate te lindur..
""Pa dashje"" arti i tyre konsiderohet si i parafinuar, ne ato raste kur gjenden artifakte, ku arti eshte dukshem i nje persosmerie te larte, '"pa qellim"" klasifikohet grek ose romak.
""Pa dashje"" shihen se tek ta ka nje  mungese totale te tradites se shkrimit dhe urbanizimit bashkohore(te asaj kohe) .

Gjuha e tyre eshte dhe me misterioze. Mbishkrimet e gjetura tregojne se ata perdornin """greqishten"""" si gjuhe per te shkruar, bile dhe atje ku nuk kishte ""kolone"" greke. 
Emrat e mbreteve te tyre me pak perjashtime ishin """"greke"""". 
Keta Ilire luftarake per cudine e madhe """lejonin""" ""greket"" te ngrinin koloni pergjate gjithe vijes bregdetare, bile dhe thelle ne territoret e tyre sic ishte rasti i qytetit Dardan Nishit. Keta Ilire permenden si te ngjashem me nje fis tjeter te madh dhe dinamik, DARDANET. Disa autore i permendin keta te fundit si Ilire por gjithashtu dhe te vecuar prej tyre.
Emri Dardan eshte aq i gjithkudondodhur sa eshte veshtire te thuash me siguri qe permendja e tij eshte eksluzivisht e lidhur me Dardanet Ilirike. Nuk po ndalem shume tek Dardanet sepse historia e tyre eshte po aq e gjate e komplekse dhe misterioze sa dhe e Ilireve.
A ngason termi 'Ilire' me fjale te tjera ne shqip?
Fjala tingellon tmerresisht shqip.
Ilir eshte e ngjashme me fjalen shqipe _i lire_.
Illyr eshte e ngjashme me fjalen shqipe YLL.
Ilyr eshte e ngjashme me shqipen _i lyret_, qe nga ana e saj ka dhjetera kuptime ne shqip.
Cilido qe te kete qene kuptimi, nuk egziston ne bote, nje gjuhe tjeter qe fjala _ilir_, te tingelloje me afer saj se sa shqipes.

Ci lidh shqiptaret me Iliret??
Duke e pare strikt historikisht, fijet lidhese jane aq te dobeta, sa nuk mund te mbanin ne kembe, teorine e etnogjenezes se shqiptareve drejteperdrejt prej tyre. Deduksionet filologjike, mund te forcojne pozitat e kesaj teorie, por kurrsesi nuk perbejne nje prove te pakundershtueshme, ne dobi te saj.
Ne kujtesen tone historike nuk egziston ndonje fragment qe te na kujtoje Iliret si Eterit tane antike. Ceshte e drejta egziston nje ndjenje e brendshme, e cila u rizgjua ne shek e 18 prej rilindjes kombetare, qe na bene shume familjare me kete emer, por ketij imazhi i mugojne konturet dhe eshte shume i zvetenuar prej shekujve. 
A ka fjale ilire qe ngjasojne me fjalet shqip?
Po ka . Jane me pak si numer se gishtat e njeres dore dhe kane te bejne vetem me eponime, emra njerezish e vendesh .

A permenden shqiptaret ne mesjete si Ilire??
Po permenden. Permenden qarte prej burimeve historike shume te besueshem.
Por kjo permendje nuk i kalon kufijte e 2-3 rasteve dhe nuk dihet nese autoret e tyre bejne te njejten lidhje deduktive midis Ilireve dhe shqiptareve sic bejme ne sot.
Emri i tyre humbet diku nga shek i 6 per mos tu permendur me kurre pervec atyre rasteve ne kronikat bizantine te permendura me siper.

Konkluzion
Iliret veshtire mund te konsiderohen paraardhesit e shqiptareve POR per sa kohe nuk eshte provuar e kunderta ata ngelen paraardhesit tane ose te nje pjese tones. Ata mund te mos jene quajtur kurre Ilire, apo cfaredo tjeter, por ata kane qene atje ku jemi dhe ne sot , te paluajtur prej mijra vjetesh sic jemi dhe ne sot.

2.*EPIRIOTET*
Nje term po aq misterioz sa dhe iliret, po aq pak i spjeguar sa dhe ta ne periudhen antike.
Kufijte e tyre ishin prej Ilireve jugore deri ne afer Peloponezit. Jane te lidhur me pellazget misterioze. Jane pothuajse identike me maqedonasit, sipas disa burimeve antike. Disa fise te tyre, permenden si te perzjera me ato ilire. Mbreti me i famshem i tyre, permendet i rritur dhe i edukuar prej mbretit te ilireve, bile dhe i vendosur ne fronin e mbretit te Epirit prej tij.
Permenden gjithmone pas Ilireve, emri i tyre ne nje simbioze te habitshme me Iliret por ndryshe prej tyre permenden prej mitologjise si banoret me te hershem te rajonit, te ardhur me Pellazgun misterioz i lindur prej tokes. Kurse Iliret ne asnje paralele mitologjike nuk permenden si te lidhur me pellazget as direkt dhe as indirekt. 

Cthone disa filologe moderne?
Ata ""vertetojne"" se epiriotet kane folur nje dialekt grek, nderkohe qe mund te thuhet se provat per kete jane 0000 , dhe nderkohe qe megjithese per iliret ka dhjetera prova qe kane folur """greqisht""" ato nuk merren ne konsiderate, sepse dikujt na i interesoka qe ti nxjerre iliret barbare dhe epirotet greke, sepse "rastesisht" epirotet moderne banojne prane grekeve moderne.

Cilat jane lidhjet e shqiptareve me ta ?
Epirote eshte emri i shqiptareve mesjetare, epirotisht eshte gjuha e shqiptareve mesjetare. Epiri eshte gjithmone pjese e Albanise(Arberise) ne hartat etnografike mesjetare. Epiri eshte gjithmone aty ku ka shqiptare dhe flitet shqip. Epiriote eshte emri me te cilin theriten shqiptaret e mesjetes prej te tjereve dhe Albane(Arbane) dhe Epiriote jane te nderkembyeshem. Po te thoshje Epiriote, ne mesjete, nenkuptoje shqiptare dhe asnje race tjeter, ose perzjerje racash.
Mos valle epiriote ishte nje term i perkohshem ne mesjete ashtu sic ishte emri ilire per disa serbo-kroate.
JO, absolutisht JO.
Krahasimi eshte te themi se paku i gabuar per te mos thene i qellimshem. 
Argumentat kunder kesaj hipoteze jane te panumert dhe eshte e kote te ndalesh ne to sepse trillet nacionaliste te sllaveve te jugut jane aq te panumert aq dhe qesharake.
Kur Albania identifikohej me Epirin, duke u vecuar prej saj ashtu sic vecohet sot toskeria me gegerine, ne hartat etnografike te Europes te para shek ye 18 mungonte teresisht 'Greqia"(pretenduesja kryesore, sigurisht qesharake e etnise epiriote). Kjo etni, cuditerisht zevendesohej me terma te tilla si MORE dhe LIVADHJA qe cuditerisht banoheshin ne masen derrmuese prej po shqiptareve. 
Por prova me e forte, e lidhjes midis epirioteve dhe shqipetareve, jane deshmite e drejteperdreta, SPONTANE dhe te pakundershtueshme qe vine prej vete shqiptareve dhe krereve te tyre.
Deklarata e Skenderbeut si pergjigje ndaj princit te Napolit eshte monumentale, eshte prove decizive qe epirotet jane vecse shqiptare dhe pavaresisht larmise se emrave te tjere te huaj a vendas,( si albane, arbane, arber, albanez, shqiptare, arnaute, arvanite etj) shqiptaret ngelen epirotet antike qe e kane banuar kete gadishull qe ne agimet e periudhes historike:



Le ta interpretojme pak kete deklarate.
Fillimisht Skenderbeu shfaqet i indinjuar, qe princi i Tarantos, ka krahasuar popullin ALBANEZ, udheheqes i te cilit ai eshte, me delet. Pastaj me percmim, i tregon atij qe ky popull(shqiptaret), nuk njihen prej tij dhe ai (princi i tarantos), duke u perpjekur te tallet me ta, e ka shfaqur veten te pakten injorant.
Pastaj vjen deklarata qe : *te paret e shqiptareve*, e cilesoj te gjithe shqiptareve, jo vetem te Gjergjit jane nga vendi qe dikur, therritej EPIR . Ky eshte vendi, qe lindi PIRRON dhe Skenderbeu eshte krenar per paraardhesin e tij. Me tej ai i kujton princit te Tarantos, se po te mos ishte per Pirron, paraardhesin e Skenderbeut, stergjysherit e ketij Princi do te ishin zhdukur nga faqja e dheut prej Romakeve.
Pastaj ai shprehet: UNE NUK KAM CTE FLAS PER EPIROTET, duke identifikuar ne menyre te padyshimte albanezet(shqiptaret) me Epirotet antike.
Ai nuk perdor termin ILIRE ,megjithese vete Skenderbeu ishte geg i paster, por termin EPIROTE per te barazuar te mocmen me te tashmen (e asaj kohe).
Kjo eshte shume domethenese. Skenderbeu nuk kishte as me te voglen arsye, te spekulonte, as te gabonte. Ai i dinte rrenjet e races se tij dhe ishte krenar per te.
Ai e dinte qe dhe Maqedonasit e vjeter dhe prijesi i tyre Aleksander, ishin prej te njejtes race, qe po pengonte Lindjen, per te nenshtruar Perendimin. Ai pa asnje medyshje, i kujton botes, qe shqiptaret megjithese nje komb 'memec', jane nga ajo race qe rilind si feniksi, per te humbur serish ne tallazet e historise. Eshte detyra jone te rikujtojme Botes kush jemi dhe nga vime. 

Ne jemi EPIROTE, por dhe nese jemi dhe ILIRE, nuk ndryshojme aq shume per tu kualifikuar te ndryshem. Ne jemi dy koka te se njejtes shqiponje. Trupi yne eshte nje. Le te punojme qe kjo shqiponje te veshtroje boten nga lart.

----------


## alibaba

Ilirë Epirotë e Maqedonë kanë qenë shumë të afërt.

Gjithsesi nuk duhet harruar atë që thotë Apiani se Retët (Zvicër), Norikët (Austri), Panonë't (Hungari) si dhe Ilirët, kishin dallim mes vete, sikurse kishin dallim fiset e ndryshme helene (dor, akej jon eol), Pra kemi të bëjmë me një popull, që shtrihet nga Gjeneva e Zyrihu nëpër Bajern, Austri, Jugosllavi, e merr krejt Hungarinë, e Karpatet, Rumania është e tyre së bashku me Moldavinë, e gjithashtu Bullgaria, të mos harrojmë qendrën Shqipëria, ku kishin kryeqytetin Skodra.

----------


## dias10

> Ilirë Epirotë e Maqedonë kanë qenë shumë të afërt.
> 
> Gjithsesi nuk duhet harruar atë që thotë Apiani se Retët (Zvicër), Norikët (Austri), Panonë't (Hungari) si dhe Ilirët, kishin dallim mes vete, sikurse kishin dallim fiset e ndryshme helene (dor, akej jon eol), Pra kemi të bëjmë me një popull, që shtrihet nga Gjeneva e Zyrihu nëpër Bajern, Austri, Jugosllavi, e merr krejt Hungarinë, e Karpatet, Rumania është e tyre së bashku me Moldavinë, e gjithashtu Bullgaria, të mos harrojmë qendrën Shqipëria, ku kishin kryeqytetin Skodra.


Shiko provincat romake nuk jane kufij etnike psh ne harten e meposhtme:



Iliria mungon aty ku permenden nje pjese e fiseve ilire prej autoreve te vjeter, po ashtu mungon dhe Greqia qe ndoshta perfaqsohet prej Achaea
Illiria perfaqsohet vetem prej (21) Dalmateve
24) Thracia  25) Macedonia  26) Epirus  27) Achaea 

kurse ne nje tjeter ndarje administrative mungojne fare maqedonia, epiri , greqia dhe eshte vetem Iliria:


*************
sa per akejte ata skane qene asnjehere helene, vecse armiq te betuar te tyre.

----------


## alibaba

Kufijtë e provincave kanë ndërruar shumë herë varësisht si e kanë pa të nevojshme romakët.
Megjithëse ka diçka të vërtetë në të gjitha format që i kanë ndarë provincat.

Venetët një fis ilir, nuk përfshihen në provincën e Ilirisë por në atë të Italisë. Përse?

Sepse dialektet shkonin duke u ndërruar shkallë-shkallë, duke filluar nga Dakia, dhe kur përdundonte në Romë, na del përpara një dialekt krejt tjetër.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Iliret dhe epirotet jane e njejta gje, dmth epirotet jane fiset ilire te jugut.
Eshte njesoj si te thuash iliret dhe dardanet, apo iliret dhe mesapet apo iliret dhe maqedonasit e vjeter para helenizmit.

Nje liber dixhital interesant per doret por qe flet edhe per  lidhjet iliro-maqedono - epirote

The History and Antiquities of the Doric Race
 By Karl Otfried Müller, George Cornewall Lewis, Henry Tufnell

http://books.google.com/books?id=6Wk...ch_s#PPA499,M1

Perfundimi i autorit pasi shqyrton mbare e prape faktet historike ,mbi ceshtjen maqedonase :

From these facts it may, i think, be safely inferred that the Macedonians,viz. the people originally and properly so called, belonged to the ILLYRIAN RACE.

----------


## SKRAPARI

Dyshi mund te jete shifer magjike per shqiptaret, si ato kullat binjake.
Iliria dhe Epiri
Geget dhe Tosket
Kosova dhe Shqiperia

Un jam i bindur se edhe Skenderbeu ka qene Epiriot. Nje shkrimtar francez i shekullit te 16 i kendonte duke thene - Ku je o trim o Epiriot!

----------


## alibaba

> Iliria dhe Epiri
> Geget dhe Tosket
> Kosova dhe Shqiperia


Jutbinë e Klladushë

Megjithatë po të kundërshtoj, sepse kemi 4 mbretëri ilire që u ngritën në rangun e shtetit si dhe një federatë fisnore Federata e Dalmatëve, dhe Federata Matriarkale e Liburnëve.

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

Siq shifet ketu bahet fjale per fise Ilire dhe jo per kombesi te ndryshme.

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj



----------


## alibaba

> Siq shifet ketu bahet fjale per fise Ilire dhe jo per kombesi te ndryshme.


Në hartë përshihet tërë bota (siç mendohej atëherë).

Specifiko për kënd e ke fjalën, se aty paska edhe asirianë ethiopianë etj.

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

> Në hartë përshihet tërë bota (siç mendohej atëherë).
> 
> Specifiko për kënd e ke fjalën, se aty paska edhe asirianë ethiopianë etj.


Ok gabim i jemi por po mendoja ngaqe tema ishte per iliret automatikishte do te kuptohet qe e kam fjalen per Iliret.

----------


## Scion

Strabo,

“Popullsia e Epirit, Ilirise dhe Maqedonise flasin te njejten gjuhe, bile dhe floket i presin ne te njejten menyre. Kane te njejtat zakone, dhe qeverisen nga kuvendi i pleqve te cilin e quajne Plakonia. Te vjeterve u thone Plaixh kurse plakave Plaixhe”.

Kjo spjegon qe emertimet ishin ose Zonale, ose Administrative ... Popullsia ishte e njejte

----------


## imodhjom

> Strabo,
> 
> Popullsia e Epirit, Ilirise dhe Maqedonise flasin te njejten gjuhe, bile dhe floket i presin ne te njejten menyre. Kane te njejtat zakone, dhe qeverisen nga kuvendi i pleqve te cilin e quajne Plakonia. Te vjeterve u thone Plaixh kurse plakave Plaixhe.
> 
> Kjo spjegon qe emertimet ishin ose Zonale, ose Administrative ... Popullsia ishte e njejte


O Scion ku e ke gjetur kete se me thene te drejten sikur sma mbush mendjen ta kete thene Straboni. 
Ke ndonje reference?

----------


## Scion

Tek parathenia e librit te Karakasidi A. shkruar nga nje referent Shqiptar.

Gjithsesi, nese dikush ka burim origjinal Greqisht te kesaj thenie, le ta paraqesi ketu.

----------


## dias10

> Tek parathenia e librit te Karakasidi A. shkruar nga nje referent Shqiptar.
> 
> Gjithsesi, nese dikush ka burim origjinal Greqisht te kesaj thenie, le ta paraqesi ketu.


Duhet te kemi kujdes kur citojme historianet antike nepermjet gojes se studjuesve moderne. Ajo qe ke cituar ti eshte bashkim dhe interpretim i dy paragrafeve te Strabonit ne dy libra te ndryshme. Zakonisht citimet selektive jane te dyshimta dhe qellimisht te shtremberuara(kete e bejne rendom qarqet nacionaliste greke). Ky eshte texti ne ""origjinal"" libri 7 par.7:



Megjithate ne kete tekst eshte e vertete qe thuhet se : fiset epirote dhe fiset ilire te perziera me to, nuk kishin kufij politike dhe shpeshhere futeshin brenda "kufijve" te Maqedonise duke e cuar kete te fundit deri ne KORFU.Kjo per arsyen se (*citoj*): 


..._keto fise(epirote dhe ilire) ne menyren e prerjes se flokeve, gjuhes , veshjes se shkurter, dhe gjithe gjerave te tjera qe perdorin banoret, ishin pothuajse te njejte me ta(maqedonasit)._

kurse ceshtjen e pleqenive dhe plaxhive e permend ne nje liber tjeter.

----------


## Scion

Faleminderit per mbeshtetjen Dias,
Edhe une u mundova ta gjej online por shumica e kapitujve nuk jane te perkethyer.

Mbase dhe une qesh viktime e gjysmakeve  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## imodhjom

> Faleminderit per mbeshtetjen Dias,
> Edhe une u mundova ta gjej online por shumica e kapitujve nuk jane te perkethyer.
> 
> Mbase dhe une qesh viktime e gjysmakeve


Prandaj te thashe edhe une, ne raste te tilla eshte gjithmone shume e lehte te biesh pre e spekullimeve.

Nejse nuk arrij dot te gjej frasen por me sa di une Thucydides i ka quajtuar Epirotet barbare, Dias10 me siguri duhet ta kete, besoj se do ishte me interes postimi i atij teksti ketu.

----------


## alibaba

> “Popullsia e Epirit, Ilirise dhe Maqedonise flasin te njejten gjuhe, bile dhe floket i presin ne te njejten menyre. Kane te njejtat zakone, dhe qeverisen nga kuvendi i pleqve te cilin e quajne Plakonia. Te vjeterve u thone Plaixh kurse plakave Plaixhe”.


Mjafton bre.
Mjafton kjo fjali.

Nuk di ça kërkojnë akademikët e sotëm më tepër?

Tash nëse bashkojmë thënien e Apianit më sipër që solla unë dhe thënien e Strabonit që solli Scioni, na del se që nga Zvicrra, Austria, Sllovakia, e deri tek deti Egje e gjiri i Ambrakisë jetonte vetëm një popull: Ilirët.

Edhe origjinali që solli Dias, është më i vlefshëm kur duam t'i referohemi Strabonit.

----------


## alibaba

Sa i përket mënyrës së qethjes, ajo ka vazhduar të përdoret nga shqiptarët deri në shekullin 20 e ndoshta edhe sot.

Kjo mënyrë e qethjes është e sanksionuar me Kanunin e Lekë Dukagjinit.

----------


## dias10

> Nejse nuk arrij dot te gjej frasen por me sa di une Thucydides i ka quajtuar Epirotet barbare, Dias10 me siguri duhet ta kete, besoj se do ishte me interes postimi i atij teksti ketu.


Po e kam tekstin dhe ai ne menyre eksplicite i perjashton Epirotet nga te qenuri Helene, duke i quajtur ata johelene(barbare) dhe bile te rreshtuar ne kampin e kundershtareve te Heleneve(Lakademonasve) pra ne kampin Athinas. 



*Thucydides Lufta e Peloponezit Liber 2 faqe 27*
Po e ndaj tekstin ne dy pjese ashtu sic dhe eshte paraqitur prej Thuqididit.

1. _HELENET perbeheshin prej:
Ambrakioteve, 
Leukadianve, 
dhe Anactorianeve 
si dhe 1000 Pelopozianve me te ai erdhi_

_2. JOHELENET(barbaret) perbeheshin prej:
1000 KAONESH,  te cilet i perkisnin nje kombi qe nuk kishte mbret dhe udhehiqeshin prej Photit dhe Nikanorit dy anetare te familjes mbreterore  te cileve ju ishte besuar drejtimi per ate vit.
Disa THESPROTEVE qe erdhen bashke me Kaonet, dhe ata pa mbret.
disa MOLOSEVE
disa ATINTANEVE te drejtuar prej Sabylinthus.............
1000 ORESTEVE nen komanden e Orodeus dhe mbret Antiokus
si dhe 1000 MAQEDONASVE nen mbretin Perdicas_

ne nje faqe tjeter ne librin *4.124-125-126* flitet dhe per pjesemarjen e Ilireve ne beteje aleate te Perdikas , aleate te Athinjotve qe ne castin e fundit ju bashkuan Arabeut gje qe dhe vendosi fatin e betejes .



_Kur u morr vesh qe Iliret nuk do luftonin me per Perdikan por per Arabeun, te dyja palet nderluftuese menduan me mire te terhiqeshin, kjo nga nje frike qe vinte duke ditur shpirtin luftarak te Ilireve....._

Pra Iliret i kaperxenin ne shpirt luftarak te gjitha palet nderluftuese.

----------

